# [DEV] RIL



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi. I'm xboxfanj, a developer from over at the epic forums at xda and I think I know how the charge and the stratosphere can fix ril (fix data, call, text) on CM ROMs. Your device has the same cdma chipset as the Galaxy Nexus, which means that we should be able to hack the kernel and ramdisk to support their radios and ril files in system. I did something similar (along with bbelos) on the Epic with the Nexus S 4G radios. I don't have a stratosphere or a charge, so I would need testers and helpful developers. Assuming the galaxy nexus and stratosphere kernel sources are similar to the epic's and Nexus S 4G's, the modem control files will be in drivers/misc/samsung_modemctl in the kernel sources. Then we will have to add the correct lines to kconfigs, makefiles, and defconfigs to enable it to build. Then, we will need to add some permissions in the ueventd files to let the modem files have the correct permissions. And we will have to get rid of some things in init.device.rc. then all we'll need to do is change build.prop to use the correct ril, and throw the files in.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## phimuskapsi (Mar 8, 2012)

I'd be a willing tester.


----------



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks. I'll hit you up when we have something.


----------



## Andy32790 (Aug 13, 2012)

Count me in as well

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

Me three! I'd even donate to the movement. Fp5 is running wonderfully on my charge if we could get ics or jb I'd be in tears you've got me devotion


----------



## sbradley07 (Sep 10, 2011)

Count me in to help test. Thanks!


----------



## Loustsoul (Aug 13, 2011)

Definitely a tester.

Droid Charge Tweaked 3.0 FP5


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nope.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

jt1134 said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


I lol'd at this. 
Laughed...and cried on the inside.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## xboxfanj (Sep 24, 2011)

kvswim said:


> I lol'd at this.
> Laughed...and cried on the inside.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Very unfortunate. Sorry to get your hopes up. Unfortunately, samsung changed the way things are wired on the galaxy nexus compared to the charge. On the charge (and other galaxy s and nexus s devices), the modem is connected by dpram, but on the gnex, it is connected by usb, as jt1134 pointed out by pm.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## p2kmafia (Jan 9, 2012)

SAMSUNG! WHYYYYYYYYY


----------



## aaronDroid80 (Aug 18, 2011)

It sounded good though. Thanks for trying. We'll crack this nut someday.

Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


----------



## phimuskapsi (Mar 8, 2012)

aaronDroid80 said:


> It sounded good though. Thanks for trying. We'll crack this nut someday.
> 
> Sent from my Tweaked Charge using RootzWiki.


Only if Samsung decides to be nice at this point I think...


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Move along. Nothing further to see here folks. Locked.


----------

